# Orthodox Xmas - вирус или нет ?



## iskander-k (2 Окт 2009)

На днях попалась старая статья . То что в ней написано так и было со мной . Тогда ещё только установил интернет. В компьютерных технологиях был совсем младенец. И в один день по почте получил файл о котором говорится в статье. И действительно система (WINDOWS ME) после деятельности этого Orthodox Xmas работала исключительно. Антивирусы как вирус не определяли (Orthodox Xmas) его как вирус. Всё работало около года - пока не загрузилось какое-то обновление Windows. После этого всё изображение закрутилось , завертелось как в 3-D моделях.  И короче всё пришлось переустанавливать. Всё с той же версии винды , но после работы на системе с Orthodox Xmas, работа винды без Orthodox Xmas была уже не той. После этого перешел на ХР. К сожалению файл я не додумался сохранил.
И хотелось бы просто знать - кто-то еще ставил себе этот Orthodox Xmas. в то время ?

Вопрос касается именно первого Orthodox Xmas, а не того вируса-охотника с таким же названием который выпустили позже для уничтожения первого оригинала.



> 7 января 2004 года пользователи всемирной сети Интернет подверглись атаке вируса, позднее названного Orthodox Xmas («Православное Рождество»). Вирус представлял собой исполнительный файл Xmas.exe, прикрепленный к письму. В письме сообщалось, что с помощью данного файла каждый сможет оптимизировать работу операционных систем Windows 9, Me, XP, в результате чего значительно повысится производительность даже старых, медленных компьютеров, а уж новые после оптимизации будут потрясать воображение владельцев.
> 
> Опытные люди незамедлительно удалили файл, памятуя о первом правиле пользователя: «Никогда, никогда, НИКОГДА не открывайте письмо, полученное от незнакомцев».
> 
> ...


----------



## sergofun (2 Окт 2009)

Серж написал(а):


> Один человек пробовал. Все верно, через двое суток производительность выросла неимоверно. Дальше она тоже росла, но медленно. Человек тот радовался, но...
> На пятый день он заметил, что со стола начали пропадать сигареты. На седьмой он не смог найти поставленную накануне в холодильник початую бутылку водки. А вернувшись на десятый день с работы пораньше, он с превеликим удивлением обнаружил его в постели со своей женой. У него хватило сил разбить его. На следующий день он развелся с женой, а на десятый его производительность упала в десятеро. Теперь его хватает только на сбор пустых бутылок по помойкам.



ИМХО, социальная инженерия, красивый развод, чтоб люди сами скачали и поставили себе вирус. Где-то читал: "Когда россиянам предлагают 70% годовых, они понимают, что это лохотрон, но когда предлагают 200% - не выдерживают и несут деньги".

Погуглил про Xmas.exe, складывается ощущение что люди "не выдерживают и несут деньги" )))


----------



## Drongo (3 Окт 2009)

sergofun написал(а):


> Погуглил про Xmas.exe, складывается ощущение что люди "не выдерживают и несут деньги" )))


Чуть было не понёс. А ведь как было бы здорово. Интересная, кстати, статья.

Знаете, я раньше когда только познакомился с упаковщиками *UPX*, *AsPack*, и т.д. додумался, а что если сжать ими все библиотеки, программы на диске *C:*, на все конечно терпения не хватило, но сколько смог сжать за 2-3 часа, сделал, ну, уменьшил я систему мегабайт на 100, в пределах, этого, может чуть больше, не запомнил, но MS Office перестал работать.  Там были ещё баги с запуском программ, в общем я не выдержал этого мазохизма и восстановился из образа.


----------



## akok (3 Окт 2009)

Сказка красива. Но нереальна.


----------



## iskander-k (3 Окт 2009)

akoK написал(а):


> Сказка красива. Но нереальна.



К сожалению это не сказка. У меня этот (эта) штука была, как я уже сказал , но тогда мозгов не хватило его сохранить , а на почтовом сервере она не сохранилась.


----------



## Amator (3 Окт 2009)

Интересно - а сейчас его можно где нибудь раздобыть? Интересно было б запустить и погонять на виртуалке - было б смешно если б на виртуалке запустилась гта4) Насколько я понимаю его уже нигде нет? Или можеть быть в недрах инета где то висит?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 29 секунд_
Вот чисто случайно отрыл в инете - под вашу ответственность http://masterbiz.info/ortodox.xmas.htm


----------



## Amator (6 Окт 2009)

Если запустить на виртуалке можно ли будет результат получить?


----------



## iskander-k (6 Окт 2009)

Amator написал(а):


> Если запустить на виртуалке можно ли будет результат получить?



А кто его знает ? На виртуалке не всегда программы ведут себя так как на обычной системе.


----------



## sergofun (6 Окт 2009)

Amator написал(а):


> Если запустить на виртуалке можно ли будет результат получить?


Я так понял, что "оригинальный" Xmas сжимает файлы на ПК, чем и обеспечивается быстродействие:


> Размер ее стремительно сокращается, преобразуются исполнительные файлы, библиотеки, все


Может еще в реестр вносятся изменения.


----------



## Вархаммер (6 Окт 2009)

Может не в тему. Что за процесс jgs.exe? Гугли ничего внятного не нашел. Да и еще:

```
Процесс с:\windows\explorer.exe Может работать с сетью (wininet.dll,urlmon.dll)
Анализатор - изучается процесс 484 С:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
[ES]:Приложение не имеет видимых окон
[ES]:Размещается в системной папке
[ES]:Записан в автозапуск !!
```
Че за тарабарщина, и с чем её едят?


----------



## iskander-k (6 Окт 2009)

*Вархаммер*,Вы совершенно точно угадали - вы не в ту тему попали.


----------



## Вархаммер (6 Окт 2009)

iskander-k написал(а):


> Вархаммер,Вы совершенно точно угадали - вы не в ту тему попали.


Извиняюсь. А где в тему?


----------



## Amator (7 Окт 2009)

Ну если вы студент(как собственно и я) и это задание)(правда я не знаю задание это или нет), то вам не будут давать прямой ответ. Кстати - гугл очень много внятного дал, просто искать нужно на всех сайтах, а не только на русских). Впредь ищите не только на русском, но и на английском тоже. Вот - это компонент от программы Java(TM) Platform SE и разработчика Sun Microsystems. Если же вирус попал к вам на компьютер, то вам в эту тему
P.S. Очень полезный сайт для выяснения что за процесс(вводить только имя и расширение в поиск, без пути, правда когда я ввел jgs.exe, то он мне сказал что таков не обнаружен, так что гугл лучше).

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 29 секунд_


Вархаммер написал(а):


> wininet.dll


Гугл выдал что это библиотека Windows, но некоторая вирусня может ее заражать.


Вархаммер написал(а):


> urlmon.dll


Это также библиотека обеспечивающая работу, по моим сведениям, Internet Explorer'a и некоторых других программ.


----------



## Вархаммер (7 Окт 2009)

*Amator*, спасибо за ответ. Нет это не задание, просто стало интересно опасно это сообщение или нет.


Amator написал(а):


> гугл очень много внятного дал


я просто вчера букву оказывается неправильно вводил G вместо Q.


----------

